# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  مشروع تعديل قانون العقوبات 2008

## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
مشروع تعديل قانون العقوبات 2008 

الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية

وزارة العدل
مشروع قانون معدل ومتمم للأمر رقم 66 - 156
المؤرخ في 18 صفر عام 1386 الموافق 8 يونيو 1966 
المتضمن 
قانون العقوبات

بناء على الدستور، لاسيما المواد 119 و120 و122 - 7 و126 منه،
بعد رأي مجلس الدولة،
وبعد مصادقة البرلمان،
يصدر القانون الآتي نصه
يعدل ويتمم هذا القانون الأمر رقم 66 - 156 المؤرخ في 18 صفر عام 1386 الموافق 8 يونيو سنة 1966، المتضمن قانون العقوبات.

يتمم الباب الأول من الكتاب الأول من الجزء الأول من الأمر رقم 66 - 156 المؤرخ في 18 صفر عام 1386 الموافق 8 يونيو سنة 1966، المذكور أعلاه، بفصل أول مكرر عنوانه "العمل لنفع العام"، يتضمن المواد 5 مكرر 1 و5 مكرر 2 و5 مكرر 3 و5 مكرر 4 و5 مكرر 5 و5 مكرر6، تحرر كما يأتي:


التحميل 

*قانون العقوبات - مشروع التعديل 2008 .doc‏*[/align]

----------

